# Testing a new form



## paint-net (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you for your input about various forms that are being used as described below with wordpress plugins, concrete5, joomla, etc... I would like to look into these.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nobody Cares...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks circa 1999 to be honest. I am redoing my entire site now, and am using forms from here.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Looks circa 1999 to be honest. I am redoing my entire site now, and am using forms from here.


Let me know how you like it, i have that bookmarked for "winter projects"!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

paint-net said:


> Actually, I am testing a few different forms and offers this one is just very simple and basic. It will appeal to some homeowners and not appeal to others. Which actually is an argument for various approaches and more than one website. Alamo CA Painters Shortly Pg. 1 Pos 1 on "g" will be locked in for this term than we will employ our next strategy


So are you "Mustard Seed Painting" or the creator of the directory?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

For those with WP-based sites, there are many, many free awesome form plugins to build custom forms. Joomla has some too.

*paint-net seems shady :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I know!

Hey Yaros, what do you think of Concrete 5?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> I know!
> 
> Hey Yaros, what do you think of Concrete 5?


Not sure I've heard of them before. You wanna try them instead of Joomla?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Let me know how you like it, i have that bookmarked for "winter projects"!


 Bikerboy is using it, that is how I found the site through his request a quote page. 



> Hey Yaros, what do you think of Concrete 5?


 Bookmarked, looks amazing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I'm having a mind malfunction from my herbal days, I don't get the form thingy?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Bikerboy is using it, that is how I found the site through his request a quote page.
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmarked, looks amazing.


 
Since somebody else built my site, that means Footbridge Media is using it. It works well for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I think I'm having a mind malfunction from my herbal days, I don't get the form thingy?


People who don't want to, or can't call send/email a request for a quote. I follow up with a phone call, pre-qualify and (hopefully) set up an appointment.

I think that many times, it is somebody who is at work and can't make a personal call. I'll get the email on my Blackberry in the middle of the day, but they don't want you to call until the evening.

In the end, it is just making it more convenient for the customer.

About half of my new customer contacts are through email.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> About half of my new customer contacts are through email.


From your website or does this include referrals that contact you through direct email also?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> From your website or does this include referrals that contact you through direct email also?


Just from the website.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> I know!
> 
> Hey Yaros, what do you think of Concrete 5?


Just heard of them the other day myself. Apparently very good for CMS. Also supposed to be fairly easy to use. Other than that I don't know a whole lot about them. 

OP - your description box is way too small.

You might want to have a look at coffeecup web form builder. It's cheap at $30 and you can build just about any kind of form you need, all you really need to know how to do is upload files to your server.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Not sure I've heard of them before. You wanna try them instead of Joomla?


I like Joomla, but it seems the other webmasters at the school district don't so they are looking at the Concrete 5, have a meeting the 27th to see it demo'd.
Since I get free training and support, I'd rather stick with one CMS.



ewingpainting.net said:


> I think I'm having a mind malfunction from my herbal days, I don't get the form thingy?


You can do different types of forms, like a survey, collect payments, etc.


----------

